# A proposito di Bersani ...



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_BJz_5M5mY&feature=related


----------



## Anna A (15 Aprile 2010)

stupenda.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2010)

Se ne fossi capace, l'avrei scritta io. Mi ci ritrovo completamente.


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2010)

ho aperto credendo che parlassi di pier luigi:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2010)

minerva ha detto:


> ho aperto credendo che parlassi di pier luigi:rotfl:


 orrore!


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2010)

*un'altra che adoro...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sQ60RLWI8Y&feature=related


----------



## Anna A (15 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho aperto credendo che parlassi di pier luigi:rotfl:


guarda, è perfino più imbarazzante di rutelli..e ti ho detto tutto..


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> guarda, è perfino più imbarazzante di rutelli..e ti ho detto tutto..


ed io che ci credevo...la delusione:unhappy:


----------



## Anna A (15 Aprile 2010)

non sono bersani ma ogni volta che la ascolto mi viene voglia di cambiare tutto.
i negrita.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57nUUpczrz4


----------



## Anna A (15 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ed io che ci credevo...la delusione:unhappy:


ma guarda.. aspetta a deluderti.. ma lo sai che prodi sta già programmando la campagna elettorale del 2013..
per la serie ma che ce state a piglià pel culo?:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non sono bersani ma ogni volta che la ascolto mi viene voglia di cambiare tutto.
> i negrita.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57nUUpczrz4


 Final Fantasy... che ricordi!


----------



## ranatan (16 Aprile 2010)

Anche questa di Bersani è bella!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1_tYi9zWcg


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2010)

bella??? è meravigliosa!!!!


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K1eZrBvQQc

Spero di esserci riuscita


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75BYtdXHa2g


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg_leVuhvAU


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2010)

E mo basta , trovatevele da soli:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gh9t9Z92Ucc


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHk8ZCMXhNw&NR=1


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2010)

e questa:rotfl:


http://www.google.it/search?q=pierl...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBAQqwQwAA


----------



## Anna A (16 Aprile 2010)

*antonacci magico*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9euHrE4GFEU


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> e questa:rotfl:
> 
> 
> http://www.google.it/search?q=pierl...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBAQqwQwAA


Sei la peggio!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

